# Christmas present.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's that time of the year when people are asking what I want and I can never give a straight answer; I was thinking a subscription for brewed but can anyone think of anything cool or maybe recommend a subscription?

Something around the £70 mark at most for a sub.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Coffee siphon?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

5cup from amazon £30 ish.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> 5cup from amazon £30 ish.


This?

Looks like the Hario.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> This?
> 
> Looks like the Hario.


Yep one I Ve got . Good ! Really nice clean Brew cup.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep one I Ve got . Good ! Really nice clean Brew cup.


How many ml is 5 cups?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> How many ml is 5 cups?


Guessing to be honest in the clip I posted I put 300 ml in, no where near full. search Syphonic to see. Systemic kid might know ,


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

3 cup hario is 360 mls if that's any help.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Guessing to be honest in the clip I posted I put 300 ml in, no where near full. search Syphonic to see. Systemic kid might know ,


Does it work well under filled?

Actually wanted one for a long time, so I'm intrigued.

Maybe a syphon and a 6 month HB sub?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> 3 cup hario is 360 mls if that's any help.


Guessing i think mine is 550-600 ml


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Does it work well under filled?
> 
> Actually wanted one for a long time, so I'm intrigued.
> 
> Maybe a syphon and a 6 month HB sub?


Yep no issues for me, paper filters better than cloth one. I love it's taste , great way of using SO


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

600 would make sense if each cup was 120ml.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> 600 would make sense if each cup was 120ml.


I always get confused, I thought a cup was a demitasse when talking coffee.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think so. I just worked out the volume based on 3 cups being 360 mls so 120 mls per cup.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

360ml is just over a mug.

The syphon is it's own carafe, isn't it.

Will it work on a stove without cracking?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> 360ml is just over a mug.
> 
> The syphon is it's own carafe, isn't it.
> 
> Will it work on a stove without cracking?


Yep yep , dunno ,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Will it work on a stove without cracking?


Well, there's one way to find out!! Seriously though, the answer is no - the syphon is clipped to a stand and stands clear of the base by five inches or so to enable a burner to be placed directly underneath. I use one on a daily basis and bought a gas burner which makes controlling the heat dead easy.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, there's one way to find out!! Seriously though, the answer is no - the syphon is clipped to a stand and stands clear of the base by five inches or so to enable a burner to be placed directly underneath. I use one on a daily basis and bought a gas burner which makes controlling the heat dead easy.


Looking at the burner on HBs site.

Something with variable heat is definitely preferable to a lamp.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got mine from Cream Supplies - cheapest price I found - gone up a bit but think it's £25.00 delivered.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Got mine from Cream Supplies - cheapest price I found - gone up a bit but think it's £25.00 delivered.


http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2338&ean=TRUE&added=1&prodAdded=2338

This one?

It's £17 delivered.

Less than the HB one by maybe £5 or £6.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There are certain brands of siphon designed to work on a stove top. The hario type ones aren't.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Neill said:


> There are certain brands of siphon designed to work on a stove top. The hario type ones aren't.


this one http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-brewers/vacuum-brewers/yama-vacuum-brewer.html


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> this one http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-brewers/vacuum-brewers/yama-vacuum-brewer.html


Much prettier than the Hario one, but it's hard to find anything with such a reasonable price as £30.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Much prettier than the Hario one, but it's hard to find anything with such a reasonable price as £30.


Cona also does a stovetop version http://www.cona.co.uk/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure they make a nice piece of theatre but i've still yet to experience a decent brew via siphon (and Ive had them at places like Colonna & Smalls where the CCD blew it away) - really needs a solid technique, and, to be well dialled in.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kind of interested in a coffee roaster too; what do second hand Behmors go for?


----------

